# Kontakt 5 Always Forgets My Quick-Load



## ryanstrong (Aug 15, 2012)

As the title states, I put VI's into Kontakt 5's Quick-load and close out of Cubase and open Kontakt again and they are no longer there. What gives?


----------



## mk282 (Aug 16, 2012)

Please try adding stuff to Quick-Load in standalone Kontakt, then report back.


----------



## Ear Tonic Music (Aug 16, 2012)

Mac or Windows? What version of Kontakt? I don't think whether a plugin or standalone will matter, as Kontakt only has one 'QuickLoad' folder. On mac that is at:

Macintosh HD / Users / (your user account) / Library / Application Support / Native Instruments / Kontakt 5 / QuickLoad

Don't have Windows in front of me right now but it should also be in the user side (perhaps documents)... See if the instruments you are putting in there actually appear in that folder... that should help indicate where the problem is. If it's mac then it could be a permissions issue.


----------



## TuomasP (Aug 16, 2012)

Quick Load on windows is stored at Users/USERNAME/AppData/Local/Native Instruments/Kontakt 5/Quickload

Technically it's just shortcut .lnk- file to given .nki -file
So you could test also making some shortcuts of desired .nki files to Quickload/Instr folder to see if they show up on your Kontakt.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 16, 2012)

Kontakt 5
Mac
Using Cubase VST Instrument

I have tried loading it in standalone and filled up the quick-load with instruments. Closed out of the program, launched Cubase, loaded up Kontakt 5 and they are NOT there.

Stuck!


----------



## Ear Tonic Music (Aug 16, 2012)

Have you moved your Home folder? Try repairing disk permissions?


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 16, 2012)

Ear Tonic Music @ Thu Aug 16 said:


> Have you moved your Home folder? Try repairing disk permissions?



I haven't moved my Home folder but I did move all my sample libraries to a different external drive. I'll try repairing permissions. Didn't think that would cause the Quick-load instruments to continually disappear even after the move and after I "reloaded" the Quick-load list.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 18, 2012)

Did a repair permissions and this fixed the issue!!! Thank you!


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 18, 2012)

rystro @ Sat Aug 18 said:


> Did a repair permissions and this fixed the issue!!! Thank you!



I take that back......... it remembered SOME of my libraries but not all. More specifically some of Spitfire's laboratory libraries, SonicCouture.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have the same problem!


----------



## galactic orange (May 7, 2017)

BUMP. I have the same problem on Kontakt 5.6.6 and haven't found a solution on the interwebs. Some Quick-Load instruments do not remain in the Quick-Load menu after I have added them and restarted Kontakt standalone. Certain instruments such as Strezov Wotan and Freyja will just not be there. In one case, Impact Soundworks Rhapsody Percussion will still show single instruments which are in a sub-folder:

Percussion > Rhapsody Percussion > Single Instruments > timpani, glock, etc.

In this example, the timpani, glock, and all others in the "Single Instruments" sub-folder will be visible, but other combo (not Multi) instruments in the "Rhapsody Percussion" folder do not show up.

Instruments and samples are loaded from an external SSD via USB3. System is Mac El Capitan last version on a 2009 MBP 8GB RAM, though I don't think this is a RAM issue.

EDIT: After trashing the folders which are apparently empty and viewing said trashed folders, all shortcuts are visible. So Kontakt seems unable to show what is obviously there. It's very frustrating to find dozens of empty folders after spending a lot of time painstakingly organizing Quick-Load folders.


----------



## groove (May 16, 2017)

Having the same issue, here is the turnaround that I found, but please someone with better computer knowledge than I do, check if this correct and/or if there is any other simpler way to do it.

It seems that the folder (Mac) in : User/App support/Native inst/Kontakt 5/Quickload/Inst (or multi or Bank) is not reflecting the changes we do in Kontakt Quickload, so I thought it might be because when you want to change something in that folder OSX ask for your admin password to authorize changes..

So what I did, but again please check before if this correct !, was to click on cmd+I on my user folder and click on the locker in the bottom right side so it will be open, this wasn't enough so I did "apply to all included files" with the wheel near to the locker.

I know this is a bit clumsy way to explain it but as it involves graphic interface I hope it will be sufficient for others to try it.

It works fine now and any changes in the Quickload menu on Kontakt reflects and remain after turning K5 On and Off and On again.

Let me know if you find an explanation, a better way (safer ?) and maybe if there is a way to permanently unlock the access to those files ?
Best regards.


----------

